# Preeclampsia Tied to Future Thyroid Issues



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Preeclampsia Tied to Future Thyroid Issues

Women who develop preeclampsia during pregnancy are at increased risk of hypothyroidism later in life, researchers said.

In a nested case*control study, thyroid stimulating hormone levels increased in step with increasing levels of soluble fms*like tyrosine kinase 1, Richard J. Levine, MD, of the National Institute of Child Health and Human Development, and colleagues reported online in BMJ.

Read entire article here.......
http://www.medpagetoday.com/OBGYN/P...ailyHeadlines&utm_source=mSpoke&userid=194646


----------

